# got bit..



## OB-1 (Sep 22, 2003)

last nite i was hand feeding my A. avi.  right before she was goin to grab the cricket out my hand, the damn cricket somehow got away.  my avi, assuming it was dinner, grabbed my finger instead and took a chomp.  didn't hurt too much, and im showing no signs of any reactions.  however, i don't think ima hand feed any of my Ts from no on..  it'll probably be better for them, as well as my fingers.


----------



## AudreyElizabeth (Sep 22, 2003)

I'm sorry you got bit! I posted a thread about hand feeding some time ago, and learned that hand feeding is usually performed with tongs or tweezers.....  

Try that out next time!!


----------



## Inuleki (Sep 22, 2003)

yeah.... i'm sorry to hear about it, but come on... they can't differentiate that easily....

glad you didn't have a reaction though, so it'll be a learning experience without too much pain involved!

but, for real, try the tongs if you still want to "hand" feed...


----------



## deifiler (Sep 22, 2003)

Hah serves you right.

"A lesson best learnt is one learnt the hard way"

Make a bite report and become a statistic. 

Hope it heals safely, and watch out for infections. I'll get bitten one of these days. I've started picking up my spiders more frequently (not handling, picking up)


----------



## metallica (Sep 22, 2003)

:? ;P 

handfeeding should only be done to stuffed molts!


----------



## AudreyElizabeth (Sep 22, 2003)

> handfeeding should only be done to stuffed molts!


I saw that pic...... That was really good!


----------



## Kayv (Sep 22, 2003)

I hope i dont get bit by any of my T's because i keep species like H. lividum, p. regalis, c. crawshayi, and the infamous OBT.  If i ever get bit it better not be any of those t's.


----------



## atmosphere (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HerpInvertGirl _
> *I saw that pic...... That was really good! *


 I have too. Go check out guiness book of records full color book 200? 3 or 4 can't remember. Had someone holding a stuffed T. blondi molt.


----------

